# Abbi



## JPhillis (Aug 30, 2012)

Our girl Abbi has been with us one year today. We are so glad we adopted her, she is absolutely perfect. 

Here are pictures of her today..


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww love that great big smile in the first pic!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Happiest dog ever! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

